# Suche Song für Videoprojekt



## Fusselkorn (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Ich mache im Moment ein Fan Video mit ein paar Freunden zusammen und brauche dafür ein passendes Lied.
Das Lied sollte möglichst ruhig und entspannt anfangen und dann nach 20 Sekunden oder einer Halben Minute ganz plötzlich in Rock oder ähnliches übergehen.
Es soll für eine Art Jackass sein allerdings in einem Spiel, dass heißt erst ein normales Intro mit Erzählung dann passiert etwas völlig sinn freies und dann soll die Musik richtig anfangen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mfg Fusselkorn 

Edit: Die Länge des Liedes sollte so zwischen 3-5 Minuten sein weil ich gerne 2  oder mehr Lieder rein schneiden wollte, wenn es allerdings minimal länger oder kürzer ist, ist das auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Dezember 2012)

Blackfield: Blackfield
https://www.youtube....h?v=JeSr9gtfDiY

Porcupine Tree: Blackest Eyes
https://www.youtube....h?v=SWsYG_pE76o

Archive: Nothing
https://www.youtube....h?v=Ii_Po7HlvBw

Archive: Leader Theme
https://www.youtube....h?v=rGFVWm0xuKo

... zum Bleistift.


----------

